# Frog Legs



## BigAL (Apr 10, 2011)

Joke'n w/the meat guys at the groc store and said something about getting something different/odd in the store.  Suggested frog legs, never thought they'd do it.  When I showed up one day they mentioned it so I felt obligated to get a plenty(4-5bags of about 6/bag) cause they won't sell too good in this town. :roll: 

First try is smoke'n.  By the pic you can see I have 3 "rub" combos, 2 frogs/rub.  RB on the first, s&p on second set, etc.  I did rub w/evoo before apply'n rub.

When laid out I thought of you guys here and at the joint.  I wonder why?   

Any advise on these is GREATLY appreciated.  I've never had, nor cooked these things.

Thanks


----------



## bbquzz (Apr 10, 2011)

No advice, but in the 2 years I've been here I've never seen frogs legs, I'll be anxious to see and hear about the finished product.


----------



## BigAL (Apr 10, 2011)

Well, they've been on for 1.5hrs, temp at about 140-150(I was think'n getting them up to 160 or so).  So I decided to foil so they don't dry out.  When getting them off the grills one just "happend" to lose a .......knee down/calf.     And so I had to eat it.  Not like chicken, a little different, but good.  The jacka$$ who put the rub on went a bit overboard so he is now soak'n his lips and mouth in Natty lite.  Darn the luck.  

So far I can see that it takes VERY little seasoning and they are take'n much longer than I thought.  But good so far, but I haven't eat'n their "glutes" yet.

Gotta go plant potatoes, garlic, and onions right quick then will be back for results from the kids.  Wife already said she would pass.  What a pusssssssssss!


----------



## BigAL (Apr 10, 2011)

My wife and 12yo daughter would not try them, 15yo son did and said he didn't like them because they were "too fishy".  They like their fish fried with plenty of batter and tartar or shrimp sauce.  Thats fine, more for me.

I LOVED them!  I like seafood and fish about anyway it can be served, even sushi.  These were overcooked, the only ones that were close to not being over done were the cajun ones on the far right that were in the traeger.  They had more juice, but were still a tad overdone(by look'n how the meat pulled from the bone, clean.

I found my new smoke'n treat.  I'd take these over chicken wings any day.  Plenty of meat, too.  I had 3 pairs and I'm just right, I don't eat much though......liquid diet.   

The Rooster Booster rub was ok, but it gave it a "chicken" taste.  Might have something to do w/I always use RB on poultry.
The salt & pepper gave a good true taste of the frog.  I liked knowing what it actually tasted like.
The cajun rub was my fav.  Plenty of heat, could still taste the "fish" taste and I will use this again.  

I think they were $5/#.  Pricey, but a very nice treat.  Meat to bone ratio is great, very little waste, imho.  Couldn't catch the smoke flavor, but I didn't have any off the smoker either.  Looks like they stay out here w/me in the shop/office.  When I do a smoke, I plan to have a few of these on there for treats.  I don't even think I'll try them deep fried as I like just how they were so much.

Anyway.  Only these two pix.  Thanks for look'n.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Apr 10, 2011)

I've had em, liked em, but never cooked em.

A quick google says 220-250 for 4-5 hours and the meat will fall off the bone. dunno though.


----------



## bbquzz (Apr 10, 2011)

They look tasty Al.


----------



## friesian_rain (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh my, they look yummy !  Haven't had frog legs since I left civilization (NY).....  
Good job !


----------



## muddave (Apr 10, 2011)

I don't know about frog legs, do thay taste like chicken?


----------



## Smokey Lew (Apr 10, 2011)

Hey Al, you should of tied some strings to the dang things and had them dance a jig on the plate for your wife and kids. I bet they would have eaten them after that. Of course, you would have had to croak them a little song while making them dance to entice them properly.


----------



## TimBear (Apr 13, 2011)

I used to catch my own in the swamps out by Fresno, CA when I was in my teens. I would cook them a few different ways;
1. Beer-Batter and deep fried and served with tarter sauce or honey mustard sauce
2. Sauteed in garlic/butter/thyme and white wine with a dash of pernod


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 13, 2011)

ribit!


----------



## Oak (Apr 14, 2011)

Those frog legs look terrific. I would never get my wife to eat those. She ran out of the Muppet Movie when she was a little girl when the frog legs scene came up.


----------



## ChuckBBQSmoker (Apr 14, 2011)

Oak said:
			
		

> Those frog legs look terrific. I would never get my wife to eat those. She ran out of the Muppet Movie when she was a little girl when the frog legs scene came up.



Me either. As is I've had to be sneaky with something as simple as deer. My friend had some grounded up and made burgers (half chop meat half deer meat). Thought it was wonderful until I told her what it was.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Apr 15, 2011)

[youtube:4ihrjkii]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2YZJt_Bw3eo[/youtube:4ihrjkii]


----------



## Larry D. (Apr 15, 2011)

NOOOOO!!!!


----------



## friesian_rain (Apr 15, 2011)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> [youtube:1igld3wh]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2YZJt_Bw3eo[/youtube:1igld3wh]




Oh, that is too funny !  Love it..... I have some kids I want to show that to !  Gotta love fresh meat !


----------



## Cliff H. (Apr 16, 2011)

The pic of the naked frog legs is a bit disturbing for some reason.


----------



## Larry D. (Apr 17, 2011)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> The pic of the naked frog legs is a bit disturbing for some reason.


It looks like a  crime  scene from "Law and Order: SVU".


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 17, 2011)

Scotty, that's not right!


----------



## Oak (May 6, 2011)

I just found a place that sells frog near me. I can't wait to try them. I suppose I won't be able to get them to dance since they're frozen.


----------



## dollarbill (May 11, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i1vH2rjUshk


----------



## bknox (May 11, 2011)

My wife is a city girl and would FREAK. Can't even show her the video Scotty posted or I could never cook them. The way you cooked them Big Al looks great, I have only had them batter fried.


----------



## Oz (May 14, 2011)

We usually light dust with flour and Everglades seasoning then saute. They dry out quickly if cooked too long.


----------



## cookking (May 15, 2011)

I like what you did with them. I'll have to try that but, it's hard to beat them deep fried. Now I'll have to get me some!


----------

